# mucuna pruriens



## Bigbird (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello, I just started supplementing with this herb the other day to help boost dopamine a bit and I gotta tell you so far its been giving me a nice energy boost and also noticing improvements with my concentration and mood. Im not sure if its helping much with my SA symtoms as it is still to soon to tell. I will update if it does though. I do however have a few questions that I would like to ask of those that are familiar with mucuna pruriens that im not sure about. 

Does this herb need to be cycled? 
Will I likely grow a tolerance to it if I dont?
If so, what is the recommended cycle?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Id stack it up with 5HTP (to increase serotonin too) EGCG (to slow periphal conversion of 5HTP and LDOPA to serotonin/dopamine) and forskolin (to increase dopamine density). Some pharmagaba too (to increase GABA) and you would be completely set.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

I always end up going back to 5-HTP, this time in lower doses (50mg nightly), because it is the only supplement that keeps my depression at bay, specially when combined with L-Tyrosine. And yes, crazymed is right, if you take catecholamine precursors (mucuna, l-tyrosine) you need to take 5-HTP to balance the biochemistry. 

I'm going to start taking Levothyroxine pretty soon to treat my thyroid and see if the benefits I get from L-Tyrosine are due to increased thyroid hormones. My doctor didn't want to prescribe it, but i bought it anyway with no problems


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Id stack it up with 5HTP (to increase serotonin too) EGCG (to slow periphal conversion of 5HTP and LDOPA to serotonin/dopamine) and forskolin (to increase dopamine density). Some pharmagaba too (to increase GABA) and you would be completely set.


What is EGCG ?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

robertz said:


> What is EGCG ?


Its green tea extract wich inhibits aromatic L-amino acid decarboxylase, without it allmost all 5HTP and mucune would be converted periphally wich would prevent any positive benefits. It also inhibits comt wich would allow for more LDOPA to reach the brain.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Its green tea extract wich inhibits aromatic L-amino acid decarboxylase, without it allmost all 5HTP and mucune would be converted periphally wich would prevent any positive benefits. It also inhibits comt wich would allow for more LDOPA to reach the brain.


Interesting. Never heard about it. Do you really think it is necessary ? Michael Murray, N.D (the author of a 5-HTP book) says about 70% of ingested 5-HTP crosses the blood brain barrier.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

robertz said:


> Interesting. Never heard about it. Do you really think it is necessary ? Michael Murray, N.D (the author of a 5-HTP book) says about 70% of ingested 5-HTP crosses the blood brain barrier.


Maybe not for 5HTP but for mucuna its a must add.


----------



## whirler (Oct 14, 2012)

Ive read that the Mucuna pruriens also can boost seratonin as it contains 5HTP,

'It also looks to be very promising as a treatment for recovering drug addicts and people suffering from depression related illness, since these people have deficiencies of the neurotransmitters serotonin and dopamine (which the velvet beans contain and help balance in the human body)'

http://www.secrets-of-longevity-in-humans.com/mucuna-pruriens.html


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Aww, what? This is a 2 year bump. lol. I thought CrazyMed was back.


----------



## Wize (May 19, 2013)

*Don't forget exersize and diet*

The things you eat can effect your mood

Working out lifts your mood


----------



## ssalamone (Sep 21, 2010)

This looks interesting but 5HTP makes me feel extremely depressed. So if I only take Mucuna, would I not be getting a lot of benefit?


----------

